# Just some eggbid birds I thought looked cool



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Browzing around and thought I'd share some colorful finds  Genetics forum needs a wakeup, haha.


Dom. opal on recessive red? (Right? Or did this one not inherit the RR from the parents?)
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1250651945


I couldn't help but laugh at the name of this one
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1250157179
I can't even see where they'd get the 'dun' part from in that bird 
Also this roller, which the name semi makes sense, if it was a black bird. Just a velvet though, or maybe just a heavy check, can't tell.
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1250156957

Pretty khaki and ash-yellow mookees. And a question about the bird on the right in the bottom picture. Indigo on ash-red, or just dirty?
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1250659063

This bird caught my attention because...well....I've never heard of lavender in Modenas? But sure enough, I guess it can be in them afterall 
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1250560202


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful birds...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And some homers, for those who like to breed colors...
http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=70956
This looks more like opal than indigo...? 
http://www.pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=Bridge&item=1250898423
There's also a lot of other opal birds on Pigeons4Sale


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree. I've seen a lot of pet quality birds on there for a pretty high price. Maybe not so much for the birds, but once you factor in shipping and a box, it gets pretty expensive!
Right now everything is moulting, which makes it worse  But the one thing that really irritates me is when I see pictures of obviously sick birds for sale  People must not realize the look of the droppings or the surroundings and still buy the birds.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not that bad*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Browzing around and thought I'd share some colorful finds  Genetics forum needs a wakeup, haha.
> 
> 
> Dom. opal on recessive red? (Right? Or did this one not inherit the RR from the parents?)
> ...


Hi Becky

First bird is ash red and probably dominant opal, description seems accurate. It will be split for recessive red and will show more red bronze than one that does not carry recessive red. The tail is gray like ash red, not rec.

Second is just an ash red bar pied, common roller color and could be a good bird from the Reed line. Calling it dun is wrong of course but alot of performance guys and racers do not use genetic terms. Their colors are often a bit off but we get to know alot of them and just know what they are, like silver red bar (ash red bar) or chocolate (indigo to alot of homer guys).

Hard to tell if the blue is check or t pattern in the photo. Could just be a check with dirty and sooty. Dirty can make a dark line on the chest, this bird might show it, hard to say. Sooty tends to obscure patterns and make it's own false checks.

I don't see any indigo in the mookies, it makes ash reds pretty dark and often bronzy. Could be dirty or even smoky, both darken the base color.

I didn't know they had lavender modenas either but haven't paid much attention to them since they made them large for show. This one looks odd, almost spread indigo and if so, maybe dilute. I wouldn't bet on anything though. 

You will find many mistakes on eggbid, but you can find them anywhere if you look around. Not everyone is a genetic enthusiast and many pigeon breeders haven't a clue. It would be nice if everyone did but it's not likely.

There are good and bad sellers on eggbid, just as there are on ebay or anwhere else. All we can hope is that feedback alerts the unwitting to prevent a bad seller from getting away with it.

I am mostly referring to selling sick birds, which people do. The quality is hopefully guaranteed by reputable sellers and we can see in the photo what the bird looks like. Performance is another story. I do know good people who sell on eggbid from time to time. It is a good place for people to get a decent price if they have something nice to offer. Some don't, best not to buy.

Bill


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

with the mookees would they ship to canada? how do i contact the seller?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Easy*



mookeeman said:


> with the mookees would they ship to canada? how do i contact the seller?


Just go to eggbid, find the auction and click on "ask seller a question". It's in the blue text, don't even have to be signed in.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know a lot of people don't know the genetic names, but it's funny sometimes to see what they come up with to call it. Then you have a lot of people who go into a lot of detail of what color their birds are 

Thanks for clearing up the birds I questioned about. I noticed the tail on the first one, but I'm not very familiar with 'what looks like what' when it comes to the opals on different things.


Also, the modena I thought maybe could be some type of andalusian, but I don't know. I've seen some darker 'lavender' lahores before that look similar to that color.
Either way, it looks just like the lavender color in chickens, haha


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*F2 Cross*

* HI BECKEY and BILL I took a look at the LAVANDER GAZZI MODENAS, it is a poorly marked gazzi. I believe that someone is working on a project to put lavander into MODENA it looks like maybe an F2 cross* .GEORGE


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just was wondering, is this bird really a slate? I recently purchased this bird and she is a really noce healthy bird. I don't really care about color just was wondering.
http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1249576928


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The picture has been deleted


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well the image is gone so here is a pic I took of her. She is getting some exercise in the garage while in quarentine.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty bird  And yep, she's a slate for sure. The effect on the bars looks neat.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Maybe*



bcr1 said:


> Well the image is gone so here is a pic I took of her. She is getting some exercise in the garage while in quarentine.



I don't remember what people call slate. Seems like Frank talked about it recently.

Looks like maybe smoky and dirty together on blue bar to me, making a slightly darker than normal blue bar. Bars get blurry from smoky, makes a somwhat bronzy look in the neck sometimes, blue on the end of the tail bar gets wider, dirty just darkens blues. There are other things too like the loss of albescent strips, (smoky) and light beak from smoky but dirty can change that and keep a dark beak.

Bill


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Becky. She is a really nice bird too. Not nearly a skittish as my other ones when I got them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill, people call smokey, 'slate', and sooty 'pencil' or 'strawberry'.

I was also thinking it probably had dirty in it due to the dark beak and feathers. Personally I like the 'pure' smokeys with those light colored beaks more, but this one is very pretty too! 
Hope the bird does well for you!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks Becky*

That's what I thought it was from the last discussion but wasn't sure. I'm lucky if I can remember the genetic terms, let alone all the nicknames that they get. I try to stay with the genetic names as they name the gene, less confusing for me.  I did grow up referring to ash red bars as silver red bar though and probably a number of others that are not accurate genetically.

Bill


----------

